

Sam Altman on the Elements of a Successful Startup - simonebrunozzi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/04/y-combinators-sam-altman-on-the-elements-of-a-successful-startup/?ncid=rss

======
simonebrunozzi
I feel that passion is sometimes overrated.

I see a LOT of people with a LOT of passion with their idea, but almost no
ability to execute on that idea - which, by the way, sucks.

So, even if passion might be seen in every successful startup, I bet it's not
the most important trait. You see a lot of passion in many of the failures
too.

